
10 Reasons to Make Links Longer - digitalresearch
https://medium.com/@nikmcfly/10-reasons-to-make-links-longer-3c82d36823f5
======
octosphere
The new killer app: [https://make-my-link-longer.glitch.me/](https://make-my-
link-longer.glitch.me/)

Reminds me of [http://www.shadyurl.com/](http://www.shadyurl.com/) Looks like
shadyurl.com is down now though :(

